# Favorite cigarette?



## Elementgreen (Nov 26, 2008)

I haven't really found mine yet, but I've been looking into Camel Turkish Royals and Marlboro Virginia Blend. Which of the two do you think is better? Is there anything else better than that?

Also, what's your favorite brand/blend? I've always been fond to Cloves and Camel.



By the way, don't put any posts about the hazards of smoking, that's totally not up for discussion, as I rather enjoy smoking : ]


----------



## Demongirl (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't smoke.


----------



## Elementgreen (Nov 26, 2008)

Demongirl said:


> I don't smoke.





Then there was obviously no point in wasting your time here. Goodbye.


----------



## Demongirl (Nov 26, 2008)

Elementgreen said:


> Then there was obviously no point in wasting your time here. Goodbye.




How rude.


----------



## Nyaricus (Nov 26, 2008)

Demongirl said:


> How rude.



Not really, you posted something which was completely worthless in the context of the thread, and the OP called you on it.

In any case, I enjoy the occasional flavoured cigarillo, which really doesn't help you (unless it converts you ). It's nice a couple of times a year though 

----------------
Now playing: Nile - Execration Text
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Elementgreen (Nov 26, 2008)

Nyaricus said:


> Not really, you posted something which was completely worthless in the context of the thread, and the OP called you on it.
> 
> In any case, I enjoy the occasional flavoured cigarillo, which really doesn't help you (unless it converts you ). It's nice a couple of times a year though
> 
> ...





Oooh you like metal too? I was just trying out a pack of Camel Signature Blends: Robust while listening to some Dark Funeral : ]

By the way, I made a short review on them too XD [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_4_fIqLJYE]YouTube - Camel Signature Blends - Robust (short review)[/ame]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 26, 2008)

I used to be a heavy smoker myself. Heavy being at most one third of a pack. My dad worked for Altria/Philip Morris, so he'd get free cigs. He'd never share with me though. I always had to buy my own.

Marlboro Red, the hard packs. I've stopped smoking cigarettes, for the most part. I'll only have one if it is freezing cold and I don't have a cigar on me. Otherwise, I'm all about cigars now.


----------



## Elementgreen (Nov 26, 2008)

Reveille said:


> I used to be a heavy smoker myself. Heavy being at most one third of a pack. My dad worked for Altria/Philip Morris, so he'd get free cigs. He'd never share with me though. I always had to buy my own.
> 
> Marlboro Red, the hard packs. I've stopped smoking cigarettes, for the most part. I'll only have one if it is freezing cold and I don't have a cigar on me. Otherwise, I'm all about cigars now.





Yeah, I like Red's, that used to be all I smoked. But recently I've grown tired of them.

Hmm I've never had a cigar, the closest think I ever had to one was a Black and Mild


----------



## Atanatotatos (Nov 26, 2008)

Chesterfield Red!


----------



## aurance (Nov 26, 2008)

Parliament Lights. Used to be Benson & Hedges 100's. Nothing really special.

Have you guys seen those new Camels that have this weird... knob inside them that, when broken, turns the regular cigarette into a menthol?


----------



## Elementgreen (Nov 26, 2008)

aurance said:


> Parliament Lights. Used to be Benson & Hedges 100's. Nothing really special.
> 
> Have you guys seen those new Camels that have this weird... knob inside them that, when broken, turns the regular cigarette into a menthol?




Lol its not a knob. Their called Camel Crush. It's nothing special. All you do is crush a bead inside the filter and it turns it into a menthol. Its not all that good in my opinion.


----------



## frankthedm (Nov 27, 2008)

Elementgreen said:


> Its not all that good in my opinion.



I kind of liked them. Not a fan of menthol cigs, but taking the last hit of the cigarette as a menthol has a certain charm. 

I generally go with Light 100's hardpack; i tend to alternate brands between Camel, Flintstones{Winstons] or Maverick if i am feeling really cheap.







EDIT: the Flintstones cigarette commercial.  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZvHiiWFbBU[/ame]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 27, 2008)

Elementgreen said:


> By the way, I made a short review on them too XD




You look too young to smoke  

Anyways, nowdays I've turned to L&M Greens, as I'm cutting back. When I was really heavily smoking I used to smoke pipe with vanilla-flavored tobacco and occasionally a really strong local brand of cigarettes.


----------



## doctorhook (Nov 30, 2008)

Elementgreen said:


> I haven't really found mine yet, but I've been looking into Camel Turkish Royals and Marlboro Virginia Blend. Which of the two do you think is better? Is there anything else better than that?
> 
> Also, what's your favorite brand/blend? I've always been fond to Cloves and Camel.



What makes one brand of cigarettes better than another, if you don't mind me asking? I'm not a smoker, and always kinda thought they  all just smelled like burning tobacco... 

I'm genuinely curious!


			
				Elementgreen said:
			
		

> By the way, don't put any posts about the hazards of smoking, that's totally not up for discussion, as I rather enjoy smoking : ]



Is it that you enjoy smoking, or that you just aren't concerned about being addicted to nicotine?

I won't say anything about the health risks, because you've probably heard it already, and because you mentioned that you don't want to hear about it. That's reasonable, just so long as you're aware of the significant costs associated with smoking.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 30, 2008)

doctorhook said:


> What makes one brand of cigarettes better than another, if you don't mind me asking? I'm not a smoker, and always kinda thought they  all just smelled like burning tobacco...
> 
> I'm genuinely curious!




The normal everyday brands don't have much difference between them but after smoking a few years you start to notice subtle changes in the taste and the way your body reacts. Some milder brands tend to leave you wanting for another because they don't give the same soothing feeling for example.

Then there's ofcourse the specialty blends with hints of Vanilla or Cherry for example. Those can usually be distinguished by nonsmokers too, and in many case have much more pleasant taste. Ofcourse with some of these there is the problem that a nonsmoker mistakes the sweet smell for something else and calls for cops . (Personal experience. The cops were quite angry for that bartender for calling them in because of vanilla-cigar )


----------



## awayfarer (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm not a smoker but I do partake of the occasional cigar. I like Backwoods but their packed a bit loose and sometimes leave bits of tobacco in your mouth. A friend of mine swears by Macanudos, which are also pretty good.

My sisters girlfriend occasionally smokes cloves. If we're in a party situation I sometimes bum one.


----------



## Elementgreen (Dec 3, 2008)

awayfarer said:


> I'm not a smoker but I do partake of the occasional cigar. I like Backwoods but their packed a bit loose and sometimes leave bits of tobacco in your mouth. A friend of mine swears by Macanudos, which are also pretty good.
> 
> My sisters girlfriend occasionally smokes cloves. If we're in a party situation I sometimes bum one.





Cloves are awesome : ]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 3, 2008)

Just got done having a Swisher Sweet cigar. I used to smoke them all the time and they were great. Of course, its low cost and therefore not high brow quality.

 I think my tastes have evolved because it wan't as good as I remembered. Next time, I'm gonna pay at least $5 for a cigar.


----------



## odndfan.1974 (Dec 3, 2008)

Glamour 5, Lady Rose & Philip Morris Red & White Super Lights are my regulars.


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Dec 3, 2008)

Back when I used to smoke I'd have said Lucky Strike (filtered) or Winston.  Nothing too exotic for me.  That said I've been smoke free for over a year and would never go back.


----------



## Elementgreen (Dec 4, 2008)

Calico_Jack73 said:


> Back when I used to smoke I'd have said Lucky Strike (filtered) or Winston.  Nothing too exotic for me.  That said I've been smoke free for over a year and would never go back.





That's always good : ]


----------



## Slider Wade (Dec 5, 2008)

I used to smoke a lot; about a half a pack a day. My brand was Benson & Hedges Multifilter and Camel 99'S Ultra Light as my back up. 

I quit about four years ago, gradually tapering myself down from the amount I'd smoke a day until it was one, then I went cold turkey. It was hard for the first week but eventually it paid off. I've been cigarette free since.


----------

